# Help me quick!!!! Talk me out of a project!!!!



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I really have no idea why I want to start yet another project, but alas, there's almost an empty stall in the shop. I've got dozens of other tractors to work on but I think this would be a great addition to the farm for, uh, ummmmm maybe a hay raking tractor? Sounds good. There, I justified another tractor.

https://www.tractorhouse.com/listings/farm-equipment/for-sale/22757659/1968-j-i-case-1070


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Not enough orange.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Not cheap enough.


----------



## Smoothy (Apr 26, 2015)

Might as well plan on doing trans while it's apart. They were kind of known for having to be tore down. My buddy has a couple around that run great but have no gears left he just leaves sit on silo blowers.


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

lot of tractor to rake with IMO


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Smoothy said:


> Might as well plan on doing trans while it's apart. They were kind of known for having to be tore down. My buddy has a couple around that run great but have no gears left he just leaves sit on silo blowers.


Range transmissions were virtually bullet proof, power shifts not so much....



Beav said:


> lot of tractor to rake with IMO


I run a Vermeer R23a double basket rake now, would kinda like air conditioning.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

here's one I just posted, make a great rake tractor

International B414 tractor 43hp gas motor runs and starts great, 3pt works as it should, it does need tires, they are all up but are dry rotted, the rear are fluid filled. 1500.00 Very good running tractor it's just a little ugly . youtube of it running https://youtu.be/Ghsj3Q8jG7E PM for cell number, located in Pauline,SC


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

SCtrailrider said:


> here's one I just posted, make a great rake tractor
> 
> International B414 tractor 43hp gas motor runs and starts great, 3pt works as it should, it does need tires, they are all up but are dry rotted, the rear are fluid filled. 1500.00 Very good running tractor it's just a little ugly . youtube of it running https://youtu.be/Ghsj3Q8jG7E PM for cell number, located in Pauline,SC


.

That's hilarious, we have a B414 in the shed my grandpa bought new in'61. Biggest issue is the downdraft carburetor is almost impossible to service. Let me think about it, I'm collecting parts for ours for my son to restore in FFA.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

This one will crank even after sitting for months... If dad didn't need the cash and I had it to spare I'd just let it sit where it is, it's handy to have around...


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Hard to tell overall condition (other than engine), but looks like it is knee-deep in rubber. Other than that, the price is higher than hubcaps on a Ferris wheel (for these my neck of the woods). Missed one the other week with nearly new tires and one of those hangy-offy mowers that the township uses for ditch banks and whatnot...on an arm hanging off to one side. Anyway, it went for the asking price of $1300. It was a township machine and well taken care of for. Commonly see 'em at auction for @$1500-1700 "guaranteed" to drive home.

Mark

...I'm from the poor part of the ghetto though.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

yea, it needs all the rubber as shown, their is some interest on the posting as the price is negotiable for sure.... I had to start somewhere and didn't know where....


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

I do use this one some, a few years ago it was all I had and it did all the plowing for my hay fields back then.. it is stronger than my Long tractor but not as easy to steer, it has been a good machine, we have had it for a long time and it's been a good one.... like I have told a couple folks in the past, I don't really care if it sits here, I may need it some day to pull something...


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

That tractor ain't got near enuf orange.......


----------



## Idaho Hay (Oct 14, 2016)

Putting something back together like that, that someone else took apart is a serious headache waiting to happen...in my opinion. Growing up I worked for my dad in his engine machine shop, and every now and then someone would bring in an engine that they took apart themselves, and every time, they would say, "everything's there!"...yea right! We'd spend way too much time trying to scrounge up all the missing bolts and re-matching the rod and main caps.

Personally, I would stay away from a project like that, but more power to you if you choose to tackle it. I'm sure it'd make a great tractor... even if its missing a couple of head bolts.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Idaho Hay said:


> Putting something back together like that, that someone else took apart is a serious headache waiting to happen...in my opinion. Growing up I worked for my dad in his engine machine shop, and every now and then someone would bring in an engine that they took apart themselves, and every time, they would say, "everything's there!"...yea right! We'd spend way too much time trying to scrounge up all the missing bolts and re-matching the rod and main caps.
> 
> Personally, I would stay away from a project like that, but more power to you if you choose to tackle it. I'm sure it'd make a great tractor... even if its missing a couple of head bolts.


That's exactly why I said it isn't cheap enough. Adding the tractor cost to the used engine cost it sounds great but not only is it a hassle to put someone else's project back together, but it's also impossible to check the rest of the functions of the tractor before an engine is bought (or built) and installed, in other words AFTER all of the time and money is in it.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I used to buy some skidsteer projects where the owner pulled the engine out then gave up. I virtually never buy them anymore. Too many times that little bracket is missing, or the air cleaner housting. CNH will rock you for small low sales volume parts that aren't typically consumed...


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

If you want to be talked out if it here is one. They have the wrong year. In 1968 case didnt have the 1070 series. It would have been a 1030. Also when the 1070 series first came out they were cream yellow and orange. Not white and orange. So if they lied or have a mistake in the year of the tractor what else are they lying or mistaking about?


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

hog 987 is right, in 1968 c

Case were making the 30 series tractors, the 70 series in the old cream/orange livery began in 1970. Those cream/orange 70 series were full stick change transmissions, and the power shift transmissions were introduced about 1974 an Case changed the livery to white. Some early white coloured tractors were open station and later the cops cab was added as standard.

I would suspect the engine has deeper problems than the usual suspect of cracked head or blown head gasket to get water in the oil. The 70 series did not usually have issues with the heads or gaskets.

The usual suspect for 70 series water in oil is a corroded join between line and block. Electrolysis is set up between liner and block eating the block seal seat out. Only solution is a new motor. The use of the term " anti freeze in oil." does not exclude electrolysis in the cooling system. If the anti freeze was not changed it becomes tired and electrolysis starts and in the 70 series almost always goes for the liner/ block seal.

If such a tractor came up here for that price I would not touch it with the proverbial. However looking at prices on TractorHouse, I can see your attraction to the project, but there are a lot of unknowns in the host tractor and in the donor motor. To overcome those risks and cost of landing the components in your shop, you need careful costing and negotiation on price.

You must also factor in a full overhaul of the power shift, and when you do new bolts for the power doc and tension them exactly and LOCTITE them.

In about 2004 I bought two 1070's a yellow one with strong engine and a transmission with only one gear out of 8 forward and 2 reverse; the second was a *********** shift with an electrolysed motor so much so that it sounded as if the liner was going up and down.

Got the two tractors to my brothers's workshop at 1.00 pm one day and drove the yellow motored white framed tractor out at 2.00 pm the next day. Needless to say my brother was a Case specialist, with all of the toys to effect the change over. Admittedly we did not fully assemble the wreck, only a couple of bolts holding the two halves together so we could roll it out of the workshop.

In buying problematic tractor my measure of value is the value of the tyres on it. That way, if the project goes South then you are not a lot out of pocket.

,


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

hog987 said:


> If you want to be talked out if it here is one. They have the wrong year. In 1968 case didnt have the 1070 series. It would have been a 1030. Also when the 1070 series first came out they were cream yellow and orange. Not white and orange. So if they lied or have a mistake in the year of the tractor what else are they lying or mistaking about?


You're going to avoid a tractor because of a typo?


----------

